# Bah.



## Libby Nickerson (Jun 23, 2008)

So, Umah has been having some problems over the last month or so. She has been losing weight, and her fur has been thinning and getting duller and duller looking. She has lost about 4.5lbs over the last month. 

After hearing from her breeder, I thought it might just be a stage--a growth spurt or whatever, since the breeder mentioned they are at the age for it.

However, over the last two days, she has lost her appetite, and she has vomited three times. The last time had blood in it. She had pretty severe diarrhea this morning, so I took her into the vet today. I was very concerned that it could be a blockage.

The Doctor said blockage is very low on the list. Highest on the list of possibilites are parasites, ulcers in the stomache or small intestines, and pancreatic insufficiency--where the body isn't producing enough enzymes to digest food. The ulcers and the pancreatic insufficiency are genetically prone, the pancreatic insufficiency especially so in GSD's.

So, we are doing a check list treatment. Right now, she is getting Panacur for the next three days (it takes care of all types of parasites), and Prilosec for the ulcers. If it is parasites or ulcers, the vet said I'd see improvements by Saturday. If so, then she has to take the Prilosec for thirty to fourty days, then be weened off it.

I'm so stressed out about this, its crazy. This is going to sound horrible, but I bought a dog from a great breeder with a great rap, so I wouldn't have to stress so much about genetic health problems. I already have two dogs that have health issues--I got Umah to be my 'healthy' dog. Now it seems its very possible she has a genetic problem that will have to be treated for the rest of her life. 

So, please keep Umah in your thoughts and pray that this worming and the prilosec solve the problem. 

Even if she ends up having the pancreatic insufficiency, we will deal. I just really don't want it to be.

I just needed to vent a little, and ask for healing thoughts for Umah.

Libby


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Umah, Libby. Hope she feels better! Did the vet take x-rays to look for an obstruction or do bloodwork? That'd be one way to diagnose parasites is an increased level in IgE antibody, as that is what goes after parasites, especially worms. How old is she and if she's intact, when was her last heat? Is she on a raw diet? I'd advise everyone on something like Prilosec to switch off raw, particularly with the bones, because the high stomach acid is what helps de-mineralize the bones and is one of the protective factors for pathogens. So if you increase the pH of the stomach and decrease acidity, you're going to lose that protection. If you can switch to a home prepared cooked diet or a commercial canned/kibble (canned would be my recommendation if she's having GI problems), that'd probably be best for the time being.


----------



## Libby Nickerson (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Maren.Thank you for your advice, I appreciate it.Umah is on a partial raw diet, but I've been feeding her plain kibble with suppliments for the last week or so. I do have canned food, so I will start feeding her that for the time being.We are trying to rule out parasites and ulcers right now. If she hasn't shown improvements by monday, we are going to do x-rays and bloodwork.I will keep you guys updated on her progress.Libby


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Libby,

Check for blockage anyway. This sounds exactly how my dog reacted to a blockage from a peice of Kong. The vet missed it in the x-ray and his intestine ruptured. He died of peritinitis. Sucks! Get it checked out for piece of mind.

Howard


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I guess I'm confused as to why the vet wouldn't have done x-rays and blood work. Not to try to scare you, but if it's a blockage, she might not have 3 days. 

I know the symptoms for EPI (Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency) vary, but the GSD I had with EPI exhibited weight loss and cow-patty like stools (very large, loose and smelly, but not liquid). She never vomited and never had blood in her stool. JME.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Libby,
> 
> Check for blockage anyway. This sounds exactly how my dog reacted to a blockage from a peice of Kong. The vet missed it in the x-ray and his intestine ruptured. He died of peritinitis. Sucks! Get it checked out for piece of mind.
> 
> Howard


This board alone has many posts (recent, too) about blockages that were not x-rayed for until the owner insisted or there was a tragic outcome.

I don't understand this.


----------



## Libby Nickerson (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you guys for the concern.

If I had read these earlier, I probably would have taken her back into the vet for x-rays. We didn't x-ray for them, since the vet palpitated her stomache/abdomen area and couldn't feel anything--but, that isn't always proof.

She has made a huge improvement over the last days though. On the evening I took her to the vet, she ate all of her dinner. Her appetite has improved 100%, and her stools are starting to solidifying nicely.

I'm thinking it was possibly a stomache virus. One of my foster puppies is starting to show the same symptoms as Umah. I'm going to watch her, and if she doesn't start to improve, go back to the vet and figure it out.



Libby


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Good News!!!


----------

